# Scone MacBunny



## MikeScone (Jan 1, 2010)

First, before I forget, here are the links to Scone's past blogs: 

Scone MacBunny 2008
Scone MacBunny 2009

Here are some new Scone pictures, taken on New Years Day 2010, to start off the new year with:

âHappy New Year, Dad! Want to take some pictures of me?â






A bun in his homeâ¦





âSo, how do you like it, Dad? Iâve got it arranged Just Right.â





Tired bunâ¦





If Dadâs in the back room, soâs the bunny. 





Investigating the camera, as closely as possibleâ¦


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year (and new blog), Scone MacBunny - one of the prettiest rexes on the site - and dad! May this year bring with it a multitude of joy, excited binkies, and unlimited carrots! arty:arty:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2010)

:adorable:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Scone is soooo cute!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to Scone and his slave!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 2, 2010)

happy new year scone and your dad from roxy and hartleybun rex


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Scone is such a photogenic bun!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 4, 2010)

I donât know why, but this one is my favorite. It just seems to capture Sconeâs personality perfectly, just sitting watching Dad. 





âGot to scratch right hereâ¦â 





ââ¦ just a BIT furtherâ¦â





Little bunny, big bootâ¦










âIâll just lie down here, shall I, Dad?â


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 4, 2010)

Scone is so handsome and completely adorable! :bunnyheart 

What a great way to start your new blog, with lots of pics!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the pic of him next to the boot. He makes a very snuggly bunny slipper


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Look deep into my eyes, You are under my power, you will give me my treat now...


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG Scone is so cute. I just want to pick him up and snuggle him. He looks soooo soft and cuddly!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 27, 2010)

Two days ago, when I came home Scone hadn't finished his breakfast salad. Of course, I immediately began to worry, given his health problems over the last few months. Still, he was bright and active and running around beneath my feet all evening, and he scarfed down his evening snack and begged for more. I just threw away the morning lettuce and didn't think any more about it.

Then, yesterday, it was the same thing, except I noticed that all of the celery was gone, and all of his pellets as well (he'd eaten all of his pellets the day before, too). It was just romaine lettuce left in the bowl. I fed him lots of parsley, and he sat in my lap and happily ate it, stalk by stalk. Later on when he sat by his snack plate I put the morning romaine in the plate - he sniffed at it and hopped away to his hay basket. I threw that lettuce away, and put a large snack of endive on the plate - he immediately came over and snarfed it down. 

He's not sick, he's just decided to go off romaine, or the brand-new head of romaine I'd just bought tastes funny to him, if not to me. I've got a picky bunny. He's lucky he's so cute.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 27, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Look deep into my eyes, You are under my power, you will give me my treat now...



:laugh:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeScone wrote:


> Two days ago, when I came home Scone hadn't finished his breakfast salad. Of course, I immediately began to worry, given his health problems over the last few months. Still, he was bright and active and running around beneath my feet all evening, and he scarfed down his evening snack and begged for more. I just threw away the morning lettuce and didn't think any more about it.
> 
> Then, yesterday, it was the same thing, except I noticed that all of the celery was gone, and all of his pellets as well (he'd eaten all of his pellets the day before, too). It was just romaine lettuce left in the bowl. I fed him lots of parsley, and he sat in my lap and happily ate it, stalk by stalk. Later on when he sat by his snack plate I put the morning romaine in the plate - he sniffed at it and hopped away to his hay basket. I threw that lettuce away, and put a large snack of endive on the plate - he immediately came over and snarfed it down.
> 
> He's not sick, he's just decided to go off romaine, or the brand-new head of romaine I'd just bought tastes funny to him, if not to me. I've got a picky bunny. He's lucky he's so cute.



No scarin' Pipp and Sas like that with the first line. :nonono::shame

Glad he's just wants what he wants.  Pipp can relate! 



sas


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

have a couple of rexy gastronauts myself...very very fussy


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like nice old gentleman rabbit has got quite a particular taste


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2010)

:faint: Scone is just too cute for words!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures of Scone for a freezing cold day at the end of January. 

Got to start by cleaning upâ¦





âOK Dad, are you ready?â





âTime for petting, Dad â Get to it!â





Start with a nice nose rubâ¦





â¦then move up the foreheadâ¦





â¦and finish up with a nice rub on the back of the jaw.





âThanks, Dad!â





A visit to the dig boxâ¦ 





â¦ and a nice snack.










âCan I change the channel on the TV, Dad? The remoteâs right here!â


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 30, 2010)

I lovee Scone :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great pictures and captions!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh! Scone, you have your dad wrapped around your little footie. How wonderful a cheek rub is on a chilly day.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

You take such great pics..I am sure tho it is easy since u have a great muse


----------



## hln917 (Jan 31, 2010)

Scone is one handsome guy!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 1, 2010)

I've always bought Nepco aspen chips for Scone's litter box. Aspen's safe for rabbits, and the Nepco product has been pretty good over the years, with small, soft chips. Two weeks ago I bought a new bag, and it turned out to be large, rough chips, about an inch square and thick, and neither soft nor absorbent. Having nothing else on hand, I changed out Scone's cage and litter box with the new material. 

He hated it. Worse, he refused to use the litter box at all with the new material, and started going in front of the box instead of in it. For a bunny who has always had near-perfect litter habits, this was a big change. 

I found some Kaytee aspen product which looked better, and it turned out to be the small soft chips I'd been used to getting from Nepco. Unfortunately, even though I put the new chips in the litter box, Scone had gotten into the habit of using the floor in front of the box, and I spent a week cleaning up after him every time he sat near the box. I never had to litter train Scone - he used his cage from the day he was first allowed out - so I wasn't sure just how to do it now. 

I started by encouraging Scone to go in the box every time I saw him near it. I'd tell him "go in the box", and eventually he would hop in and nibble on the hay. I would then praise him extravagantly, telling him what a good boy he was to go in his litter box. Within two days, he was right back where he'd always been - have a little snack on his plate, then run to the litter box and jump in. Not a single poop out of place. 

I'm proud of my bunny.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

OH wow that is fantastic...what a mess tho huh..


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 2, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> He hated it. Worse, he refused to use the litter box at all with the new material, and started going in front of the box instead of in it. For a bunny who has always had near-perfect litter habits, this was a big change.




and im sure you wont try that again!!

great up date too


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 3, 2010)

Scone's been made the Disapproving Rabbit for Groundhog Day 2010!

Actually, for some reason, he's posted twice... go figure. That much more disapproval...

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2010/02/scone.html
http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2010/02/scone_03.html

When I sent the picture, I suggested the caption, "I disapprove of this TV program. No need to get up, I have the remotes." Sharon seemed to think that Scone was more of a groundhog, I guess.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

OH WOW that is great. Love the pic...the lighting in it is wonderful!!!! Congrats


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 3, 2010)

inkbouce: Yay! I've found Scone's new Blog

Great pics, and I love the Disapproving one! So pleased that pour handsome little guy is doing well 

Jan


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 4, 2010)

happy belated groundhog day scone! i can see the resembalance in the picture - it's the way he's holding his head


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 4, 2010)

Congratulations Scone! What a great picture, Mike.

Scone is always such a gentleman. There was never any doubt he'd use his litter box again


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 4, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> There was never any doubt he'd use his litter box again


Yes... well... erm... not until last night, anyway.

The little stinker. Back to the drawing board...:grumpy:

[line]I just realized, it's probably Scone's birthday, plus or minus a few days (we don't really know the exact date, but I've always used February 4th based on his having come to live with us on April 4th and being more or less eight weeks old). 

So, "Hoppy Seventh Birthday Scone!"


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 4, 2010)

:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot hoppy birthday scone!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 4, 2010)

It's Scone's birthday!!! He's allowed certain "liberties"


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2010)

arty:Happy Birthday Scone!


----------



## myheart (Feb 4, 2010)

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Birthday Scone* :balloons::balloons:

Hope you had tons of fun and treats!!

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2010)

Awww! HAPPY, HOPPY BIRTHDAY, SCONE!!!
 
May you have many, many more.

Jan


----------



## yngmea (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow he is just handsome as can be! love the personality


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Scone!  

:bunny18


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 13, 2010)

Sconeâs seven years old now, as of last week, so itâs time for his first portraits in his eighth year.

Iâm certain Scone understands the concept of posing for a picture!

âHereâs my left profile, Dadâ¦â






ââ¦and hereâs my right profile.â





âHow was that?â





Wide-angle closeup of a bunny face.





âIâm listening to you!â





Time for a brief snoozeâ¦





â¦and a little snackâ¦





â¦followed by a session in the litter box.










âThere. Thatâs doneâ¦â


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great set of pictures, Scone is such a handsome bun.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2010)

Adorable :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2010)

I had to take another look at this picture to realize that is white fur, I looked at again andwondering why there was foam around his mouth.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love his little white chin! :hearts:


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 7, 2010)

Just one picture for tonight...


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that tongue action!? :hearts:


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG tongue...I love it!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2010)

very cute, i love tongue pictures,lol


----------



## jam224 (Mar 11, 2010)

I see that Mini Rex personality so much in our home too! Love all the pics, as always. I especially love the director's chair photos -- what a great place to snooze! Happy belated birthday, Scone!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 11, 2010)

What a handsome rabbit, and wonderful photos!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 14, 2010)

A bunny chilling out on a rainy Saturday nightâ¦ 










Now, this is _real_ relaxationâ¦





After all that resting, a snack is in order. Nothing like Oat Hay to hit the spot.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 16, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


>


:hearts Bunny butt!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cute little rexy bun-tocks!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Easter MacBunny...*

Easter Sunday, and Sconeâs my bunny, soâ¦ heâs the Easter MacBunny â at least in our house. 

Rabbit, alert!










Just resting.










I like this one. Scone in deep thoughtâ¦





Nothing like bunny kissesâ¦





âWatcha reading, Dad? Can I nibble?â


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 4, 2010)

The only thing cuter than Scone MacBunny is Easter MacBunny.

I am so jealous of your bunny kisses. :hearts:

Happy Easter, Mike!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Scone needs to audition for the next Cadbury bunny commercial.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 6, 2010)

It was Scone's Gotcha Day over the weekend, and I forgot to mention it to him. Bad Daddy... 

Anyway, Happy Gotcha Day, Scone!

He's had a really good week - no off days at all, jumped into bed with me every morning and evening, and he's been really affectionate lately. He took his shot Friday like a trooper, no complaints at all. I don't want to jinx things, but I really hope his health is returning to its normal robust level. He's even using his litter box regularly again, just a few stray poops here and there, and I'll give him some leeway on that. 

I've been expecting his Spring molt to start any day now, but so far, just a few odd tufts of fur here and there. Maybe we'll have a calm Spring. Knock on wood...


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy gotcha day, Scone!! He just gets more handsome year after year


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Scone! I hope daddy remembered to get you something tasty!  

I love the Easter MacBunny kisses picture! :hearts:


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 7, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> I've been expecting his Spring molt to start any day now, but so far, just a few odd tufts of fur here and there. Maybe we'll have a calm Spring. Knock on wood...


 a belated happy gotcha day from all of us in the bunnery. rexy spring moults well under way here - tutus are in vogue this season

edited due to not wearing specs when typing


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 20, 2010)

Hereâs some new pictures of Scone from this past Sunday.

âHi Dad!â






Exploring his worldâ¦





â¦getting reacquainted with friendsâ¦





â¦and chilling out in the living room. 





âSee, I know how to use my litter box!â


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah, there's the handsome guy . I love the lighting in the first 2 pics - brings out Scone's 'true colours'.

And he's just showing off now that he's back to using the litter tray properly again 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Not too many bunny's have there own paparizi.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 29, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Not too many bunny's have there own paparizi.


*sigh* That's my life, all right... stalker to a rabbit.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 29, 2010)

Scone is so photogenic and handsome. :hearts: 

Who can blame you for stalking him with a camera?


----------



## MikeScone (May 1, 2010)

The apple trees are in bloom, and what could be a better treat for a bunny than a fresh twig right off the tree, flowers and all?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 1, 2010)

Lucky Scone!! He's not spoiled, is he?


----------



## kirbyultra (May 2, 2010)

Oh my, what a colorful treat! Scone, you lucky bun, you! :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Lucky Scone!! He's not spoiled, is he?


Frankly I don't understand why he doesn't run away! Poor bun being treated like that.


----------



## Cabrissi (May 2, 2010)

*virtually snuggles Scone* A gorgeous bun like that NEEDS heaps of photos taken of him! He's totally smoochable!


----------



## MikeScone (May 16, 2010)

After spending all Saturday at a Scout Camporee, I needed a day off. Thereâs nothing more relaxing than spending some time as a bunny portraitist â so here are some new mid-May Scone pictures. 

Scone on his second-floor balcony. 
âExcuse the mess, please - it's all the fault of this green bunny here.â





Scone on the ottoman. He often makes this a way station on his high-speed circuits around his world. 





âBeing up hereâs fine â itâs the getting downâ¦â





âThis is my tent.â





âAnd this is my box â got to make sure all the other rabbits know that!â


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

I just want to steal Scone, in spite of him carving up my chest like Freddy Kruger! He is such a handsome old boy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 16, 2010)

Hey Mike I just read through Scone's Blog, he is such a cutie. 

Exactly what colour is Scone? In some pictures he looks grey and in others he looks brownish.

Look forward to more pictures of the Hadsome Dude.

Susan

I just noticed you have Opal in the avitar area. DAH!!!!!


----------



## MikeScone (May 16, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Exactly what colour is Scone? In some pictures he looks grey and in others he looks brownish. .. I just noticed you have Opal in the avitar area. DAH!!!!!


Yes, Scone's color is Opal. He looks grey or brown depending on the light and the angle of the picture, because Opal fur is banded. The outermost part of the hairs are grey, then there's a tan band, and the innermost part is black. There's also a tan patch on the nape of his neck. 

Castor, like Patti's (slavetoabunny) Scooter, is essentially the same, but with a darker brown outer band.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

Aww...there's my Scootie girl! You take such awesome pics!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

Scone's cage looks like so much fun  I love Scone pictures!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I just want to steal Scone, in spite of him carving up my chest like Freddy Kruger!


Noooo! Not that sweet little innocent bunny. Must have been another bun 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just want to steal Scone, in spite of him carving up my chest like Freddy Kruger!
> ...


I still have the scars to prove it. Scone was not amused by me turning him over on his back.


----------



## MikeScone (May 17, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I still have the scars to prove it. Scone was not amused by me turning him over on his back.


No, he wasn't... I think he thought it was a major assault on his dignity. 






He'd only been tranced once before...





Needless to say, he's never let me get away with it.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

Mike, that there is by FAR the cutest pic of Scone ever! His white belly is absolutely too adorable.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 18, 2010)

Belly shots of rexes kill me! Their little white tummehs make the Cute-O-Meter go off the charts! :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2010)

:heartbeat: OK -cuteness overload!!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 20, 2010)

Is Scone going to come out with a line of merchandise for his fans? Great pictures, he is so photogenic.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2010)

I already joined the fan club and bought the official Where is Scone MacBunny? epic novel trilogy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 20, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I already joined the fan club and bought the official Where is Scone MacBunny? epic novel trilogy.


I have a first edition autographed copy, LOL!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2010)

Mine is autographed too! Squee!


----------



## MILU (May 26, 2010)

MikeScone wrote:


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I still have the scars to prove it.Â  Scone was not amused by me turning him over on his back.
> ...



Isn't Scone handsome? Even his name is beautiful! I love the pic of him on his back. It's a mystery how bunnies initially seem not to like to be turned on their backs but then they get sort of hypnotized and seem to like it enough to stay in that position... hahha funny pic for sure. I wish I could manage to take a pic like that of my bun.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 13, 2010)

Hereâs some new Scone pictures for the middle of June. 

Posing:





Vampire imitation:





Scone with his hay basket and other bunny toys:





âI know, Dad â the litter box is right there. Canât a bunny just sit in front of it?â





âIâm relaxed, but Iâm still keeping one ear on youâ





Chillinâ out:





âGreen leaf lettuce, yum! I can pick out my favorite leaves one at a time.â





Grooming Dad:





Scone and Borders, his best buddy:





One last shot, lying down on his blankie next to Dadâs bed:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2010)

Such a beautiful boy - he's looking very healthy.

Mine had a hay basket like that - only they decided it was nicer to chew that than eat the hay 

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 14, 2010)

*RIP Scone MacBunny - 2003-2010* 

I'm sorry to have to report that the pictures of Scone I posted yesterday were the last. Scone MacBunny passed away last night, June 14, 2010. He was fine when I went to bed - even jumped in bed with me for petting - but when I got up this morning I found him dead in his cage. I'll be dropping him off at the Cornell clinic for a necropsy this morning, and I will let everyone know what they find. He was a wonderful, loving companion and will be greatly missed.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry, Mike. I can't believe this. Scone left so suddenly...  
He was a special little guy to me, though I never met him. I hope the necropsy provides some answers.  So sorry.


----------



## MILU (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that! 
Scone was surely a great boy. He seemed happy in his last pics, he must be ok now in bunny heaven playing with other bunnies. He'll be missed...
:rip:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2010)

:bigtears:

Oh No! I never expected this when I signed on.

Mike, I am so very, very sorry. We will miss him so much!

Jan


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2010)

ray:ray:


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2010)

this is such a sad thing. Scone's last photos are such a fitting tribute to this much loved bunnyray:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh no! I saw the pictures and thought he looked so healthy and happy!  I'm sorry to hear that he has passed away. He was such a special little guy.

He'll be relaxing in a little director's chair at the Bridge. :rainbow: Binky free, little Scone. :carrot


----------



## Pipp (Jun 15, 2010)

Scone MacBunny now has a thread in the Rainbow Bridge... 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58618&forum_id=27


:sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am so sorry, Scone was one of the first bun's I got to know on the forum. Binky free Scone.


----------

